# 1936 Bates "VOLANTE" TRACK



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2017)

Here's a very rare Bates that I had in my collection for many yrs.  It's the first year of the "Volante" Track Model and came in one color only - flat black with gold lug lining.  Believed to be original etc.

Found in a barn in Canada where the owner stated it was raced by Torchy Peden at the Wembley 6-Day Race in London England.  We know that Torchy raced several different bikes at Wembley and not the CCM Flyer that he was known for racing on.  Research has always been ongoing as there is one yr that I'm not able to find any information on.

This Bates has the Diadrant front forks and the rare "Cigar Shaped" tubing ( bigger in the middle and smaller on the ends ).  A very rare machine!!

Has been sold and now resides in another private collection back in Canada.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 29, 2017)

what is the weight on something like that? my 2002 Reynolds 853 Lemond road bike was 19 lbs with 16 speeds.


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks like a cotter pin changed direction in the second pic ...


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Any thoughts on that calendar yet @corbettclassics?


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Any thoughts on that calendar yet @corbettclassics?



It doesn't really appear that there is much interest in Antique or Vintage Track Bikes as evidence in the Vintage Lightweight Bicycles section!! 
This bike and the remarks are an excellent example.

I have posted some very rare and unique racing track machines from my collection to get a feel for the interest and it appears dull..!!  ( So probably no calendar for now )

I have so much more but lost interest in posting any other racing machines for now.

Thanks for asking..


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> It doesn't really appear that there is much interest in Antique or Vintage Track Bikes as evidence in the Vintage Lightweight Bicycles section!!
> This bike and the remarks are an excellent example.
> 
> I have posted some very rare and unique racing track machines from my collection to get a feel for the interest and it appears dull..!!  ( So probably no calendar for now )
> ...



You're welcome, will look forward to any future posts!


----------

